# Muzzleloader Rifle Kit



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i'm thinking of getting one...i would like some info...ie if anyone has done one? and what one to get..
thanks


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

are you refering to the percussion diy kits or an inline package deal?


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

diy kit...i dont know if they make a inline kit.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I did a .50 cal. 'Sile' Hawken kit from Woolworth's at Chapel Hill Mall in Akron. (That might tell you how long ago it was!) It was made in Italy and had chrome plating inside the octagon barrel. I had a great time finishing the stock, "browning" the barrel, and assembling it! I'd say, go for it, I think you will enjoy doing it and attain a feeling of pride and accomplishment when it's done-and esp. when that first deer falls to it! Have no clue who makes/sells them these days. Check the net....


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

not sure who makes kits anymore.i haven't seen anyone advertising them for awhile.maybe cva still puts them out,or another company.i built a .50 cal tc renegade about 20 years ago,that looked and shot great.spent lots of hours in finishing to get it the way i wanted and it looked better than the off the shelf guns,and it got lots of compliments.it's a fun project that will give years of good service.sadly tc quit making them.i think i paid about $170 for it.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

....As ..misfit...(Said)... I had a hillbilly friend who bought a kit 20 or 25 years ago ..I was the first he showed it to and it was a beautiful gun 50 cal...I did get to fire it and it shot good..Haven't heard of any kits out there in quite some time..Good luck in your quest...C.L...
P.S...This hillbilly friend was like a brother to me...


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Bass Pro and Cabelas have the DIY "Hawken" styles for sale. I'm pretty sure they're not much more than $150.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Googled muzzleloader kits and got ten pages. "Sile" is still making kits by the way, which is the one I made.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I bought a CVA kit about 25 years ago when I thought it would be fun, gave it away last summer unopened. 
A cool place to look is the Log Cabin Gun Shop, Rt. 42 in Medina. They may have only traditional type kits, flint locks and such not sure, but they certainly will, at least, have advice on the best package you can get. They are worth a trip to see, they are an awesome shop.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I was thinking about doing the same thing. I saw some made by traditions on cabelas.com and basspro.com. I agree with PapawSmith about taking a look at the Log Cabin Gun Shop. Its a bit of a drive from Westerville, but definitely worth checking out. I went there a couple of weeks ago for the first time. They have everything you need there. The people are really nice also.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

lyman and traditions also make kits.most will run $200+ - $400+.
then there's the choice of kentucky style long rifle or plains/hawkin type.
the long rifles are designed for round balls and the others will shoot both round and maxi's.
i like the shorter hawkin style for carrying around due to the shorter barrel and weight.especially in situations where the longer barrels might be a hinderance.plus the fact that they'll shoot something other than round balls for deer hunting.but a friend of mine shot a kentucky rifle and dropped many a deer with it.


----------

